
30th anniversary of the Macintosh SE/30 - npunt
https://twitter.com/nickpunt/status/1086572946481500161
======
GeekyBear
Fun fact: If Apple had stuck to it's prior product naming conventions, this
model would have been called the Macintosh SEx.

The Macintosh SE was the name of the first compact Mac with an internal
expansion slot (at the time the SE was said to stand for system expansion),
and that internal expansion slot was carried over to the SE/30.

Previous Macs using Motorola's 68030 CPU had been given the X suffix in their
product name, like the Mac IIx.

------
bsaul
i wonder if kids today share the same excitement regarding technology as we
did in those times. Everytime my dad brang a new computer home , i was
literally dreaming of it afterward. Every new generation of computer were
letting you do things so obviously different, it was incredible.

I remember up to this day a dream i had when « my » mac (the one with the
portrait format monitor) suddenly turned into a color monitor.

~~~
User23
> I remember up to this day a dream i had when « my » mac (the one with the
> portrait format monitor) suddenly turned into a color monitor.

I had this dream too! Waking up to 4 color grayscale was a total bummer.

------
forinti
Macs seemed quite cool at the time, but I never looked at the price.
Considering Amigas and Acorn Archimedes were available for a lot less, I now
just can't see what made people buy Macs then. The SE/30 was over US$4,000.00!

~~~
npunt
Yeah they were super expensive at MSRP. They did get heavily discounted after
launch though, unlike today's Apple products. And the software available for
Macs was really what allowed them to price the way they did.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
I suspect most of them were being bought by businesses. At the time I was
selling QMS PostScript printers (for £5000+ each) into publishers and
marketing agencies. They were all running Pagemaker and Illustrator.

------
__x0x__
In grad school I called mine "snot on a doorknob" \- it was that "slick" /
fast. The internal HD felt almost magic after slamming so many floppies.

